# New home needed in Virginia...



## swetcountrygrl (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a male pigeon who is about 3 years old that i would like to find a new home for. He was raised as a pet so we would like to keep it "kinda" that way. Meaing he doesn't know what real pigeon life is about! I have pics...he is a beautiful bird just dont have time for him anymore. Would love to see someone get him that would give him a mate. 


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really...after all you went through to get him back?
Have you thought about getting him a mate?


----------



## swetcountrygrl (Jan 13, 2008)

Charis said:


> Really...after all you went through to get him back?
> Have you thought about getting him a mate?


Yes, after everything we did to get him back. We just think he needs some "playmates". Yes, we thought about a mate but we just dont have time for 2 much less 1 anymore.


----------

